

Ask HN / Show HN: follow HN users + profile page - canatan01

Hi all,<p>I have made a script where you can follow HN users on http://www.nou.nl/hn/. Once you follow users, you can see those users on the frontpage with their last submission or comment. You can also click on the username to see the last 10 submissions and last 10 comments.<p>I have made it for myself, but am wondering if other HN users would like to use this. If so, I can rewrite the script somewhat, because now I am using cookies and calling the HN Search API (received help from Andres Morey; thanks!) for each user you follow.
I would then also add some features, like recommendations who to follow, how many followers a user has and how many a user is following, extended profile page and more.<p>Remember: this is a test version, so don't enter too many HN users or actually start using it, because it is not production ready (for example, 10 followed users will take more than 4 seconds to load the homepage).<p>Hope to hear your comments!
======
canatan01
Clickable URL: <http://www.nou.nl/hn/>

------
jamesbritt
How are you determining karma?

I followed myself (since I know my own user name :)) and the karma displayed
differs from what I see on HN.

I'm guessing you do periodic data fetches and there's a lag.

~~~
canatan01
The karma is retrieved from the HN Api. So if it differs, the API is not
updated yet.

------
jordhy
Click tip: Submit this to hnsearch@thriftdb.com so that's it's added to the
official list of cool apps. If they decline, just keep polishing it!

------
voxx
I'd like to see this implemented in the real HN to a certain extent. I'd like
a way to save links for later without bookmarking. I'd also like a way to
watch certain submitters and topics, but I don't want HN to become a reddit.

